# tein basics



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

i am about to go and buy a set of tein basics to fix my suspension problems and i was wondering if there are any drawbacks to putting these on, and i wanted to know if i need anything else when i buy them. 
i have none of the stock parts left from my stock suspension and i am changing it because i think my tire keeps hitting the wheel well and when i turn it makes a clicking noise. it is driving me crazy. i have kyb agx and dropzone coilovers. im selling both if anyone wants to buy them. i dont want to have the clicking or popping noise when i turn and i also hope there is a lot more wheel travel than the agxs. let me know if anyone has had any experiences with them.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The Basics are alot like my SS, the only difference is that I can adjust my dampers(like AGXs). I love them, good ride, extra travel(they are shortened), good spring rates. If you do not have any stock parts left you will need to get some upper mounts. You can buy stock upper mount or Tein Pillowball mounts. Do a search for my posts on my SS and you will see them and the mounts.(fronts give camber adjust).


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

There is a group buy going on for the basics right now the link is in my sig.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Are you sure the clicking noise isn't just a bad CV axle?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Sent you a PM


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Redrocket, did you get my PM? I might be interested in buying your KYBs if they are still available.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

do any of you guys know how similar the 200sx ser suspension vs. sentra ser or NX2000


----------



## Adrenaline Racing (Jan 10, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> *do any of you guys know how similar the 200sx ser suspension vs. sentra ser or NX2000 *


If they are both the same year, they should use the same components. A B-14 Sentra and a B-14 200SX will require the same parts.


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Yea, the clicking might just be bad cv joints.... might wanna check those out.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

the clicking may be a loose lugnut.... check that first.

i had a noise like that right after putting my wheels on and it was a loose lugnut. Good thing i found it early.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Also could be bad wheel bearings.If so, then you'll need a hub assembly if it is at all like the Taurus I saw with this problem.


----------

